# Digestacure



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

This company guarantee to cure you or your money back. This always makes me think "scam". But out of interest I thought I would ask if anyone here has tried a porduct called Digestacure? There website is here:- http://www.digestaqure.com/


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Looks like yet another aloe extract promising they really are different from all the other aloe extracts so they actually are the 100% perfect cure for everything unlike all the other companies that make the same claim about the stuff they make from aloe (and I don't if the measurement they use to prove they have the effective stuff has science behind it, but it sure sounds technical)In all cases with these money back promises find out ahead of time exactly what it takes to actually get your money back. I've seen some argue you didn't take it exactly the right way (or can't prove you did and so they can't be responsible for your failure to respond).They do list how many days you have to take it for various diseases and I suspect you have to do the whole course of treatment to be eligible for the refund.IBS is 60 days8 capsules * 60 days is 480 capsules so probably need to buy 2 large bottle for just over $300 to even be considered for a refund???I many not read that correctly, and I don't know how many doses you can miss before you don't qulaify.


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks like a scam product. There is no known cure for IBS. Some have found relief using products like probiotics or even Aloe, but you can get it cheaper elsewhere. It's pretty easy to spot scam sites because usually their websites are constructed of a single page that just keeps going and going and going, as though they have Irritable Website Syndrome... Also these sites will rarely give you an ingredients list of their 'miracle cure'. For all you know they could be selling you poison with a money-back guarantee knowing full well you'll be dead before you can request your refund







!


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

Ask them to send you the product, and that you will GUARANTEE to pay them if the product works.Tell them to show as much trust in you, as you are expected to place in them. Let us know what their reaction is Jackmat


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Jackmat said:


> Ask them to send you the product, and that you will GUARANTEE to pay them if the product works.Tell them to show as much trust in you, as you are expected to place in them. Let us know what their reaction is Jackmat


I don't think that suggestion will work; but there is the Better Business Bureau you can check with.As far as the "scam," it may be, it may not be. The only guarantee you will get is that if you don't try it it won't work.Mark


----------



## Chad P (Jun 28, 2016)

I realize this is an old topic, but while I was looking for info about Dr. Ducker and Digestacure, I found this very important warning on the FDA website:

http://www.fda.gov/ICECI/EnforcementActions/WarningLetters/ucm431461.htm

After reading the warning, it appears that Digestacure was making unfounded claims and selling themselves as if they were approved. The FDA let the hammer drop on them, but I don't see any resolution documents, so I don't see where this was resolved or not.

~ Chad

Crohn's diagnosed in 2007 (at 40 yrs old)

Primary Sclerosing Cholangitus diagnosed in 2007 (at 40 yrs old)


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks Chad.


----------

